
Ask HN: Rules on distributing logos in open source software? - jbrooksuk
I&#x27;ve struggled to find anything concrete, but I&#x27;m looking to distribute some company logos in part of my open source project. Are there any laws on distributing them (showing that they use the software) that would prevent me from doing so?
======
brudgers
Curious about the compelling reasons for including potentially problematic
content in the project and wondering why it's worth expending mental energy to
include logos instead of images with Creative Commons or a similar license.

A concrete answer on the legal matter will require a court decision. However,
an attorney will provide an informed answer relevant to the law of your
jurisdiction.

Good luck.

------
sleepychu
IANAL

I think you're OK under 'nomanitive fair use'[0] as long as you're only using
the trademark to refer to the company by name and not implying that you have
some kind of sponsorship or endorsement from them.

[0] - [http://trademarkapply.com/nominative-fair-
use/](http://trademarkapply.com/nominative-fair-use/)

